# Boards, Boards, Boards



## Guest (Oct 26, 2009)

Hey, Im trying to pick out a nice new board for this season and im stuck between a few.
Im looking for a sick rocker board that does the best in the park and jumps but does not suck when on the mountain once in awhile.
The boards im looking at right now are the:
GNU Carbon Credit BTX / Nitro Sub Zero / Never Summer Evo-R / K2 Parkstar / Skate Banana

Those are all rocker boards besides the Never Summers' which are both Rocker/Camber

Also what size you thinkin i should go... Im just below 6ft and 145 pounds. Size 10.5 Shoe


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2009)

I was going to get the Gnu CCS, but decided against it and went for the Ride Machete. You could also look into the Gnu park pickle. The K2 parkstar and Ride machete are very very similar, so you could add that to your list.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2009)

How do you like the Ride Machete, hows the flex and riding?


----------



## jtchompy (Feb 6, 2009)

to confuse you even more im going to throw the indoor survival out there


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2009)

pntball202 said:


> How do you like the Ride Machete, hows the flex and riding?


Sorry I couldn't tell ya. I ordered it about a week ago and hasn't come in yet. I actually had the Gnu CCS on order, but after more research I decided to cancel and opt for the Machete. The CCS is geared more towards beginners to intermediates, is twin directional, and utilizes an extruded base. I feel that for $30 you get a much better deck with the Machete. Don't get me wrong, the Gnu decks are top of the line, but the CCS was their bottom of the line deck. I heard a lot of good things about the new Ride machete. The slimewall side walls are suppose to be awesome, it has a sintered base, true twin design that can still kill it all over the mountain, a nicer looking top sheet, and geared towards intermediate to advance/expert riders. I also liked how ride has many informative vids all over their site about their tech and products. With your height and foot size, the machete comes in a 157W if you like a bit smaller board for park. I am about 5'9" and ride a 154/155.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2009)

Ah, I thought the Ride Machete was a more all mountain type board not somewhat specified for park, jibs. And you think I would need a wide with a size 11 boot?


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2009)

The standard sized decks under 160 are right under 25mm. The 157W has a waist width of 26.1mm and the 158 regular has a waist width of 24.9mm...to put things into perspective. So I guess it's whatever you prefer. But with an 11 you will prob be in a larger binding which may compliment a wider deck much better.


----------



## Cool_As_Cakes (Sep 23, 2009)

mtHOODrider said:


> Dont even bother going with any other brand other than GNU/LIB TECH they do the reverse camber correclty with betwwen the feet. Everyone else does nose to tail at the contact point which makes the board slippery on ice pack.
> 
> LIB/GNU are the best line of boards period!!!!!!
> Do the research and read the reviews you will see.
> ...



^^^^^^^^^^^^^^Hype Monkey!^^^^^^^^^^^^^Hype Monkey!^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

please put down the cock and step away slowly. The effects of the hypnosis will wear off shortly. The insatiable craving for bananas will soon cease, and you will revert back to your normal self. 


Ladies and Gentlemen, I give you the first reported case of Mervin Flu. This is a related cousin of the swine flu, which is transmitted in similar ways, but cannot be cured by conventional methods. Symptoms include violent banana spasms (see above), compulsions to suck cock (banana fixation), and loss of logic and common sense.

Treatments include bludgeoning, ingesting syrup of ipecac, waterboarding, leech treatment to suck out the bad blood, intense psycotherapy, shock treatments, and as a last resort euthanasia.

Please, be on the lookout for cases of this terrible disease and avoid those infected at all costs. If caught early, the chances for recovery is great, so do not hesitate to seek help if signs of these symptoms arise. 

Remember, only YOU can prevent Mervin Flu


----------



## boardaddict (Mar 4, 2009)

mtHOODrider said:


> Wow you got too much time on your hands. HATER!



How are the Park Pickle and SkateBanana the same board? Doesn't the pickle have an asymmetrical sidecut?


----------



## Cool_As_Cakes (Sep 23, 2009)

mtHOODrider said:


> Wow you got too much time on your hands. HATER!


at this point in time, yes I do have too much time on my hands. 

You're still an uninformed knucklehead with your blind statement. I wouldn't give you shit if what you said was in the least bit researched and well thought out. But truthfully, you come across as a 12 year kid telling his mommy how great your new snowboard is because it has sparkles and glitter on it.

I don't disagree that Lib/GNU makes good sticks, but your original statement is in no way based on anything more than you owning a Lib/GNU and jizzing on it every night. 

If you would care to elaborate on your Lib/GNU stance and why (with FACTS, of course) you feel this way, then I am more than willing to debate you on the subject.


----------



## Cool_As_Cakes (Sep 23, 2009)

boardaddict said:


> How are the Park Pickle and SkateBanana the same board? Doesn't the pickle have an asymmetrical sidecut?


Bingo! they're not the same board at all.


----------



## Cool_As_Cakes (Sep 23, 2009)

mtHOODrider said:


> I love how you call me a knuckle head for sweating Mervin boards.I have a Burton you turd. Recently bought one because I love riding them period.
> 
> Keep those skinny arms in place "cakes" try actin tough to my face


who's gettin tough? I merely challenged you to debate your stance on Mervin, which you apparently have no interest in doing. 

When you wanna stop flexing your internet muscles and use your brain for a bit, I'll be happy oblige.


----------



## Cool_As_Cakes (Sep 23, 2009)

mtHOODrider said:


> Well thats fine...Didnt know you were debating all I saw was a typical internet shtick trying to be clever or funny, Which most are not comedians in the first place.
> 
> Anyways whats your debate? Your trying to tell me what about Mervin boards?



Well, I guess the debate hasn't really started but here goes.

My question is why do think Lib/GNU are the only choice? Especially since you don't ride one yourself. You also claimed that Mervin is the only company putting RC between the bindings, which is untrue. So, what I am getting at is what exactly do you base your opinion on? I don't care that you think mervin is the best, I wanna know why you think that?

BTW, I was most definitely mocking you with my first couple posts. Too many people give baseless, fan-boy, recommendations on this site without doing the accompanying research, and yours fit the bill. You must understand why a post like your first would draw a response from me as it did. Would you take that post seriously? I am a self admitted Never Summer whore but at least I readily acknowledge that there are many good companies out there making good products. To make a statement like "LIB/GNU are the best line of boards period!!!!!!" is ridiculous and well, a bit naive.


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

And the winner goes to....skinny arms...I mean cool as cakes!

Lesson....

know before you blow....

For reason's such as these...I am on banana strike...that and that stupid fucking song from Gwen Stefani.....every time a noob gushes about them I hear that song in my head...


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

mtHOODrider said:


> Well first of all do yo u know my credentials as a Snowboarder? Do you know what boards I ride? No....
> 
> As a previously sponsored boarder I have had the pleasure of riding from anywhere from my home town Mt.Hood,Oregon to Yours Colorado to Alaska and even the Alps. I was blessed to be sponsored at one time by Elan which has a great Board as well matter of fact the lightest wood based board on the planet "Inverse". After years of riding daily it was time to grow up and get a real job. So ever since I ride every season every weekend.
> 
> ...


You forgot Utah.....

just to add.....not the board...it's all in the rider....

oh and....your dumb


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

mtHOODrider said:


> I have mulitple business associates that venture from owning shops to making outer wear such as Grenade a Oregon based company.
> 
> The End


Since you have the in.... next time you talk to your Grenade homies let em know....spend less on your gay ass stickers and more on your product.....YOUR SHIT SUCKS!


----------



## Cool_As_Cakes (Sep 23, 2009)

mtHOODrider said:


> Well first of all do yo u know my credentials as a Snowboarder? Do you know what boards I ride? No....
> 
> As a previously sponsored boarder I have had the pleasure of riding from anywhere from my home town Mt.Hood,Oregon to Yours Colorado to Alaska and even the Alps. I was blessed to be sponsored at one time by Elan which has a great Board as well matter of fact the lightest wood based board on the planet "Inverse". After years of riding daily it was time to grow up and get a real job. So ever since I ride every season every weekend.
> 
> ...


I don't really care what your credentials are. They're nothing but stories. I know quite a few guys who have traveled and can rip with the best but wouldn't know snowboard tech if it smacked 'em in the mouth.

Where you fail is in two places. 

1. Never Summer would win your "poll" on here hands down.
in fact, based on popularity of recommendations, your list would probably go like this:
1. Never Summer
2. Rome
3. K2
4. Arbor
5. Mervin

2. If NS isn't a "top 5" company, then why is mervin copying NS's RC Tech for this year? (C2 Tech)
The "awards" they get each year are based on hype and advertising dollars. Even the award C2 got is a sham cuz
it is the same tech as NS. MTX/BTX and RC/Vario Powergrip are basically the same thing, accomplish the same 
goals, and ride very similarly. Only difference is that Mervin is now copying NS's rocker design.

I'm not sure exactly what you're trying to say. Most points you've tried to make would probably have held true 5-10 years ago, but not now. Lib Tech is still somewhat handmade, and GNU is the high volume mervin brand, so no way those are still handmade. If anyone can confirm this, please do.

Also, I admitted to being a fanboy of Never Summer in my previous post and i am proud of it. I've ridden ALOT of decks and they, by far, have shown the most to me in every way a snowboard company can. Performance, value, durability, warranty, and customer service. My fanboy status is researched and well warranted. I do not intend to turn this into a NS vs mervin thing. I have no agenda in that respect.

I'm just interested in shooting holes in an off-base, blanket statement. 

I said it before and I'll say it again. People come here for help. They deserve honest, well informed opinions on the equipment they are intending to spend large sums of money on. If one cannot provide this reasonably and logically, then please don't bother.


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

mtHOODrider said:


> Dont even bother going with any other brand other than GNU/LIB TECH they do the reverse camber correclty with betwwen the feet. Everyone else does nose to tail at the contact point which makes the board slippery on ice pack.
> 
> LIB/GNU are the best line of boards period!!!!!!
> Do the research and read the reviews you will see.
> ...


Ironic you make all these first hand "statements" yet you need to post something like this


mtHOODrider said:


> I bought a 2010 GNU Riders Choice. I have rode almost all the Lib's and Gnu's with Btx. Just wondering how you guys like the Riders Choce of last year.


----------



## jtchompy (Feb 6, 2009)

"Dont even bother going with any other brand other than GNU/LIB TECH they do the reverse camber correclty with betwwen the feet. Everyone else does nose to tail at the contact point which makes the board slippery on ice pack." 
im pretty sure thats wrong, having a flat base between your feet creates stability, where having the rocker will make it harder for you to ride on ice. Companies like K2, capita, rome, signal, ride, and arbor have all have flat areas inbetween the bindings because it works. Never summer is different, it uses both camber and reverse camber. Its funny because Mervin changed their reverse camber style from their original design to a clone of what never summer has been doing. besides, Mervin is owned by quicksilver which is a juggernaut company much like burton, it owns gnu libtech, dc, Roxy and a lot of the surfing industry.


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

mtHOODrider said:


> What dont you get about that?:dunno:


I don't get the disconnect between your statements. If you claim that LIB/GNU is THE BEST IN THE WORLD!!!!!!!!! And that YOU ARE THE BEST SNOWBOARDER IN THE WORLD AND HAVE RIDDEN EVERYTHING SO YOUR WORD IS GOD! Why do you even bother asking people their opinions about a board you bought and have already ridden? You state yourself that if people did the research(like you claim you did) then they would know that the GNU Rider's Choice is the best all around mountain board IN THE WORLD! :dunno:


----------



## jtchompy (Feb 6, 2009)

Quiksilver Inc. Acquires Snowboard Manufacturer Mervin Manufacturing Inc.; Premier Snowboard Labels Include, Lib Tech and Gnu | Business Wire | Find Articles at BNET


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

mtHOODrider said:


> It becomes flat once you stand on it. Not owned by quiksilver either.
> 
> Kids....





jtchompy said:


> Quiksilver Inc. Acquires Snowboard Manufacturer Mervin Manufacturing Inc.; Premier Snowboard Labels Include, Lib Tech and Gnu | Business Wire | Find Articles at BNET


:laugh:


mtHOODrider said:


> Your not making sense. I have ridin MOST it says. Please read its easy.
> 
> And Im not claiming to be any GOD I just have 20 years experience riding.
> 
> And Best board in the world is a blanket statement because every rider requires a perfect board for themselves


So let me get this straight, you make a claim about a board being the best in the world and you've never even ridden it:dunno:


----------



## jtchompy (Feb 6, 2009)

im not going to claim that i have ridden for 20 years but in contrast i have demoed a btx board, and before btx was around i owned a gnu street, but i have switched over to capita. It just rides better, and i am eager to try more, never summer and bataleon are on my list, but im not going to claim that capita is the best or that gnu/lib is the worst. 



mtHOODrider said:


> And Best board in the world is a blanket statement because every rider requires a perfect board for themselves


exactly but then why do you go around preached your favorite company if each person has preferences


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

mtHOODrider said:


> Dont even bother going with any other brand other than GNU/LIB TECH they do the reverse camber correclty with betwwen the feet. Everyone else does nose to tail at the contact point which makes the board slippery on ice pack.
> 
> *LIB/GNU are the best line of boards period!!!!!!*
> Do the research and read the reviews you will see.
> ...


clarify :dunno:


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

mtHOODrider said:


> Well somewhat true but you need to look a dictionary if you dont know your vocabulary
> 
> "Mervin will continue to operate autonomously in its current locations with its present management and staff."
> 
> autonomously


Maybe you should look up the definition of owned


----------



## jtchompy (Feb 6, 2009)

your arguements are so flawed that its rediculous... i flat out proved you wrong, and you still won't except it, and we have quoted you over and over but you continue to go back on your own words. its fine if you think libtech is good, and i have nothing against it, but preaching that they are the best line of boards period is a little much especially since there are so many different brands and so many different preferences.


----------



## jtchompy (Feb 6, 2009)

im glad we agree but the only tool i see here is you


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

Actually I think we all pretty much agree that Lib and Gnu are solid boards......It's your bullshit we are having a hard time with.....

here is a tissue to wipe the bullshit that's dribbling down your chin......


----------



## jtchompy (Feb 6, 2009)

mtHOODrider said:


> Please read its easy.


i would have expected you to do the same


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

Uh....it's a Halloween Costume.....

Did I mention....your dumb????


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

mtHOODrider said:


> Such anger over the brand of snowbaords you guys buy. Its a lil pathetic.
> 
> Bet you sweat Burton too?


LOL, whats funny is I have a GNU Rider's Choice in my quiver which is probably my favorite board to ride. I just like calling out nuthuggers


----------



## gidget_man (Apr 4, 2009)

mtHOODrider said:


> SURE IT IS......... COME OUTT A THE CLOSET SON ITS OK


I'm pretty sure CaptTenielle is a girl. Sooo...


----------



## Cool_As_Cakes (Sep 23, 2009)

mtHOODrider said:


> No I agree with you... Its the other two tools.
> 
> I said you were part right


WOW, you've been saying the exact opposite this entire thread. 

Does your brain function properly?

Too many bong hits for ya, I suppose.

WOW


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

gidget_man said:


> I'm pretty sure CaptTenielle is a girl. Sooo...


That is some funny shit......and he couldn't even leave his shit up for me to mock.....fuckin retard....


----------



## Cool_As_Cakes (Sep 23, 2009)

CaptTenielle said:


> That is some funny shit......and he couldn't even leave his shit up for me to mock.....fuckin retard....



Lesson on how to admit pwnership.

1. Make ridiculous claims, then backtrack, calling everyone names in the process.

2. Delete account.


Follow these simple steps and you too can be pwned with ease!

all for 3 easy payments of 19.95!


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2009)

Is this thread about boards or are all you ladies cat fighting?

Clowns


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

CLAM_POWDER said:


> Is this thread about boards or are all you ladies cat fighting?
> 
> Clowns



And you saved your first post for this.....shameless.....


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

CLAM_POWDER said:


> Is this thread about boards or are all you ladies cat fighting?
> 
> Clowns


how convenient you sign up today, are from oregon, your favorite brand is mervin, and your first and only post is in this thread. welcome back!


----------



## Cool_As_Cakes (Sep 23, 2009)

BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!

what a tool. "yeah, no one will ever notice that i deleted my old account and created another one. I'm sure no one here will notice"

pwned


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

How did I miss this thread?!?!?! This is awesome!


----------



## Cool_As_Cakes (Sep 23, 2009)

FLuiD said:


> How did I miss this thread?!?!?! This is awesome!


fluid, 

thank goodness for all the quoting we did or you truly would have missed the hilarity.:laugh:


----------



## von (Aug 8, 2009)

dude all tht quotings got me diiizzzyyy but thats some funny sheit 
and i hope he didnt do what we think he did cus man that would be a royal fuck up ...anyhow
it seems you have a penchant towards mpervin soo i cant comment on that as personally i find the bannana too loose perhaps due to my height weight etcc or i suck prob latter but nonetheless if you lookin for a board OTHER than NS Btln capita yes than i think we could help you lol there are no absolutes buddy if your claiming there is ppl will tear you up o btw i think it was ns that first did the rc tech properly dont quote me on that .. i tihnk i heard it from the homies at the local shop good luck finding a board


----------



## Cool_As_Cakes (Sep 23, 2009)

von said:


> dude all tht quotings got me diiizzzyyy but thats some funny sheit
> and i hope he didnt do what we think he did cus man that would be a royal fuck up ...anyhow
> it seems you have a penchant towards mpervin soo i cant comment on that as personally i find the bannana too loose perhaps due to my height weight etcc or i suck prob latter but nonetheless if you lookin for a board OTHER than NS Btln capita yes than i think we could help you lol there are no absolutes buddy if your claiming there is ppl will tear you up o btw i think it was ns that first did the rc tech properly dont quote me on that .. i tihnk i heard it from the homies at the local shop good luck finding a board


Von, 

I don't mean to be the grammar police, but in the future, could you use some punctuation? I wanna read what you have to say, but it's quite dizzying trying to read a 200 word run on sentence.

I'm not tryin to bust your balls. I don't even care if ya use it incorrectly. Just throw some commas and periods in there occasionally to help us all out.

Thanks and happy shreddin


----------



## von (Aug 8, 2009)

Cool_As_Cakes said:


> Von,
> 
> I don't mean to be the grammar police, but in the future, could you use some punctuation? I wanna read what you have to say, but it's quite dizzying trying to read a 200 word run on sentence.
> 
> ...


GRAMMER POLICE !!

haha sorry. I agree, it is extremely annoying and difficult to read BLOCKS of text. I think thats one of the longest sentence Ive ever formed.:cheeky4:
fuck it aint even a sentence cus it aint got periods haha.. horrible


----------



## Method (Apr 3, 2009)

woooooow that guy is an idiot, I was a bit confused why I never saw his posts and only his quotes, I figured he probably deleted his account. Man was I praying that people quoted more of his retarded comments, this thread should be stickied for a good laugh, honestly it's going in my fav's right now for whenever I need a giggle. 

Oh and burton also does the rocker between the bindings, not just lib/gnu. Yet another stupid comment by him.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

Bump for a great thread!!


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

mpdsnowman said:


> Well I was hoping to find this thread would guide me to my next board purchase:laugh:


Oh it will!!!! As long as it's made by Mervin!!!!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

This thread is full of win why didn't anyone have me come in here and set the retard straight?


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2009)

uh......... was that oregon post aimed at me?! Im lost... And aren't you from Portland/Seattle too?


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2009)

And this looks almost like a thread bashing Mervin boards please tell me this is not true!

Mervin is the Shit......PERIOD!!


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

CLAM_POWDER said:


> And this looks almost like a thread bashing Mervin boards please tell me this is not true!
> 
> Mervin is the Shit......PERIOD!!



Easy now..... inhale good, exhale bad... then....read it again......


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

CLAM_POWDER said:


> Mervin is the Shit......PERIOD!!


Yes, you said that under your other username before.


----------



## Cool_As_Cakes (Sep 23, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> This thread is full of win why didn't anyone have me come in here and set the retard straight?



LOL, not sure it would be worth your time. The dude is a straight blockhead. Reason doesn't compute with him.



Clam, nice to see you're keeping up the "I'm not the guy who started this thread" BS. Keep on pluggin like NO ONE knows.

Tool.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

CLAM_POWDER said:


> And this looks almost like a thread bashing Mervin boards please tell me this is not true!
> 
> Mervin is the Shit......PERIOD!!


Breath in and out as you repeat this 3.2.1. 1.2.3. what the hecks bothering me?


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Breath in and out as you repeat this 3.2.1. 1.2.3. what the hecks bothering me?


LMFAO....looks like we attended the same Anger Management classes!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

CaptTenielle said:


> LMFAO....looks like we attended the same Anger Management classes!


I learned that shit from Urkel back in circa like 89.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2009)

Cool_As_Cakes said:


> LOL, not sure it would be worth your time. The dude is a straight blockhead. Reason doesn't compute with him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im sooooooooooooo lost right now.... 

When someone starts calling me names for no reason I cant respond? Dunno what his beef is with Oregonians!

And Tool??? Excuse me?!!!!

I entered this thread to talk about boards and all I get is odd behavior. Strange World on the net


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 12, 2008)

CLAM_POWDER said:


> Mervin is Shit......PERIOD!!


Fixed

I wonder who's idea they'll blatently rip-off to win next years innovation of the year award?


----------



## Cool_As_Cakes (Sep 23, 2009)

CLAM_POWDER said:


> Im sooooooooooooo lost right now....
> 
> When someone starts calling me names for no reason I cant respond? Dunno what his beef is with Oregonians!
> 
> ...



Still not workin, dude. try again perhaps??????

play dumb again..........go ahead

here it comes........

3....2....1.....and...........


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2009)

Basically you can fuckin suck my dick you lil *****!

Your not a badazz for trying to punk me on the internet.

Go find your boyfriend your mad at cuz it aint me!

OUT!


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

Right on Q even.......


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 12, 2008)

CLAM_POWDER said:


> Basically you can fuckin suck my dick you lil *****!
> 
> Your not a badazz for trying to punk me on the internet.
> 
> ...


E-fight!!! E-fight!!!

In before Clammy posts up his address for anyone that wants to come fight him.


----------



## Cool_As_Cakes (Sep 23, 2009)

CaptTenielle said:


> Right on Q even.......


no, kidding. I even didn't expect it to work THAT well.


Clam, if it isn't you, why ya so busted up over it? :dunno:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Man so much E penis wagging going on here and I'm not even involved I feel left out.


----------



## von (Aug 8, 2009)

jab jab 1 2 hook

540 spin kick to the balls 

K mf O


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

CaptTenielle said:


> Right on Q even.......


Shit, you can set your watch to the 'You're a ****' insults on this board.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Man so much E penis wagging going on here and I'm not even involved I feel left out.


BEST REPLY ON HERE! PROPS.... BUT THE DUDES TRYING TO ME OUT...... YOU CAN ACT TOUGH ON A KEYBOARD BUT IF I SHOWED UP AT YOUR DOOR STEP MY FIST WOULD FEEL LIKE A BOARD!

DONT KNOW NOTHING ABOUT THIS PUTZ WHO STARTED ALL THIS BUT KEEP MY NAME OUT YOUR MOUTH. I CAME IN HERE LOOKING FOR BOARD INFO MADE ONE COMMENT AND GOT ATTACKED. FUCK THOSE DUDES


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

CLAM_POWDER said:


> BEST REPLY ON HERE! PROPS.... BUT THE DUDES TRYING TO ME OUT...... YOU CAN ACT TOUGH ON A KEYBOARD BUT IF I SHOWED UP AT YOUR DOOR STEP MY FIST WOULD FEEL LIKE A BOARD!
> 
> DONT KNOW NOTHING ABOUT THIS PUTZ WHO STARTED ALL THIS BUT KEEP MY NAME OUT YOUR MOUTH. I CAME IN HERE LOOKING FOR BOARD INFO MADE ONE COMMENT AND GOT ATTACKED. FUCK THOSE DUDES


if youd take just a few secs to read the thread you would understand what is being said to you... the others that are giving you shit are implying that you are the mthoodrider guy that started all the bullshit in this thread and got laughed off the forums. They are saying this because the mthood guy deleted his acct but then you created one immediately after and are from the same place (oregon) and are going on and on about the same things (lib tech). now this may be funny chance or you may be that guy .. frankly I dont care either way the thread remains entertaining ... sorry about your sasquatch bite or whatever the hell you are showing off in your profile pic ... aaand continue


----------



## Cool_As_Cakes (Sep 23, 2009)

CLAM_POWDER said:


> BEST REPLY ON HERE! PROPS.... BUT THE DUDES TRYING TO ME OUT...... YOU CAN ACT TOUGH ON A KEYBOARD BUT IF I SHOWED UP AT YOUR DOOR STEP MY FIST WOULD FEEL LIKE A BOARD!
> 
> DONT KNOW NOTHING ABOUT THIS PUTZ WHO STARTED ALL THIS BUT KEEP MY NAME OUT YOUR MOUTH. I CAME IN HERE LOOKING FOR BOARD INFO MADE ONE COMMENT AND GOT ATTACKED. FUCK THOSE DUDES


HAHA! once again, who's acting tough?

i believe the e-penis wiggle comment was directed at you, btw.

BA, if you wanna take over for a while, be my guest. I'm more than happy to tag you in. :thumbsup:


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

BA...my challenge to you is this:

Give this guy a verbal thrashing but....you cannot use the words...twat, cunt, mommy, fuck, or dick.......

ready...and go.....


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2009)

CaptTenielle said:


> BA...my challenge to you is this:
> 
> Give this guy a verbal thrashing but....you cannot use the words...twat, cunt, mommy, fuck, or dick.......
> 
> ready...and go.....


Hey girl you stay outta the cage when the big boys play.

Shouldn't you be doin make-up or baking a cake or something?

Stay is your place cunt


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 12, 2008)

CLAM_POWDER said:


> Stay is your place cunt


Strong engrish is strong.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2009)

burritosandsnow said:


> if youd take just a few secs to read the thread you would understand what is being said to you... the others that are giving you shit are implying that you are the mthoodrider guy that started all the bullshit in this thread and got laughed off the forums. They are saying this because the mthood guy deleted his acct but then you created one immediately after and are from the same place (oregon) and are going on and on about the same things (lib tech). now this may be funny chance or you may be that guy .. frankly I dont care either way the thread remains entertaining ... sorry about your sasquatch bite or whatever the hell you are showing off in your profile pic ... aaand continue


Well now I get it. So do those morons think there is only one Boarder from Oregon? And the only fan of Lib Tech? All my dogs have a Lib or Gnu as a matter of fact alot of MT.Hood Riders roll Lib's mainly cause there are made near by and great for our mountain.

Only thing is they are not only way off,But im the wrong motherfucker to mess with. Sure its only thru forums but booooooooy if they saw me they would be shivering like a chihuahua!

knock out videos and site coming soon 

www.nwpremierfightclub.com


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2009)

Gnarly said:


> Strong engrish is strong.


Im not english you dumb fuck! 

Brazilian pride!


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

If you truly are as bad ass as you say I really don't think you would waste your time telling us about it........I would soooo love to dust you on the mtn....nothing more humbling then getting beat by a chick that should be in the kitchen.......if I were in your position though, I would rather be cakes cooling in the kitchen with the girls.... than hugging it out on the mat with a sweaty dude....


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

Jebezus, how did I not see this thread earlier? F'in entertaining as hell!!

Okay, now please resume your regular scheduled programming...


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

CLAM_POWDER said:


> But im the wrong motherfucker to mess with.


Uh-oh. Everyone lock down your routers and install the latest definitions on your McAfee anti-thug programs, badass is gonna wipe the internet with your face!!



CaptTenielle said:


> than hugging it out on the mat with a sweaty dude....


I have to agree. I'd rather be hanging with girls than dry humping half-naked sweaty guys in front of a crowd.


----------



## von (Aug 8, 2009)

CaptTenielle said:


> If you truly are as bad ass as you say I really don't think you would waste your time telling us about it........I would soooo love to dust you on the mtn....nothing more humbling then getting beat by a chick that should be in the kitchen.......if I were in your position though, I would rather be cakes cooling in the kitchen with the girls.... than hugging it out on the mat with a sweaty dude....


i like to bake cakes and cookies only requirement is they HAVE to be SPECIAL cookies 
dont worry im not Brazilian and i dont like to treat the other half of the race like shit nor am i white but sometimes ppl like to use it as an excuse for ignorance or lack of eloquence 

wanna bake ? and wake ?:cheeky4:


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

von said:


> i like to bake cakes and cookies only requirement is they HAVE to be SPECIAL cookies
> dont worry im not Brazilian and i dont like to treat the other half of the race like shit nor am i white but sometimes ppl like to use it as an excuse for ignorance or lack of eloquence
> 
> wanna bake ? and wake ?:cheeky4:


How bout bake, then wake..... then wake n bake 

Ahhhhh fuck that one should have been in the one-liners section...it was good...


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

CaptTenielle said:


> BA...my challenge to you is this:
> 
> Give this guy a verbal thrashing but....you cannot use the words...twat, cunt, mommy, fuck, or dick.......
> 
> ready...and go.....


I accept your challenge and if I win I expect the honor of driving your death trap into a tree!



CLAM_POWDER said:


> BEST REPLY ON HERE! PROPS.... BUT THE DUDES TRYING TO ME OUT...... YOU CAN ACT TOUGH ON A KEYBOARD BUT IF I SHOWED UP AT YOUR DOOR STEP MY FIST WOULD FEEL LIKE A BOARD!
> 
> DONT KNOW NOTHING ABOUT THIS PUTZ WHO STARTED ALL THIS BUT KEEP MY NAME OUT YOUR MOUTH. I CAME IN HERE LOOKING FOR BOARD INFO MADE ONE COMMENT AND GOT ATTACKED. FUCK THOSE DUDES


Holy capslocks of destruction Batman!. Damn did your overly large steroided up finger muscles accidently click that key or are your fingers just so massive from HGH that they're stuck lumbering over the shift key?



Cool_As_Cakes said:


> HAHA! once again, who's acting tough?
> 
> i believe the e-penis wiggle comment was directed at you, btw.
> 
> BA, if you wanna take over for a while, be my guest. I'm more than happy to tag you in. :thumbsup:


That would be correct that the e-penis flexing was about this guy.

Now I'll point something out here, people that threaten violence on the internet are generally those that have a penis that would make a Vienna Sausage look like a 12 foot dildo called Ramboner. Ones that then say they would show up on your doorstep and cram a fist down your throat will never do it. They're the keyboard warrior type that in reality would cower when someone mocked them in person, then go to their buddies and say how they kicked their ass, or just throw verbal insults at how they'd kick their ass. Either way they're a silly little kitten playing with a ball of yarn. 

As far as keeping a name out of a mouth, I didn't realize our mouths were located on our fingertips and projected through our keyboards into the world of cyberspace. Love it or hate it dude, your "name" is fair game in this wonderful world we call the internet.

Here's another great thing about the interwebz I can ask a Moderator (Killclimbz) if any IP's match up or all that technological jargon. Needless to say you are mt.HOODrider so not only have you been spanked once and ran away with your tail between your legs, but you are now being bent over and spanked again.

Now I'm waiting for your witty retort to go off on me about how you'd come kill me if I lived in Oregon or that I'd be scared of you blah blah blah. Basically the Guido response from someone that is repressed sexually because their nards are shrinking and their brain is too damaged from one to many ball sacks smacking it in the octogon to form a thought out and intelligent response.


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

ooooooo.... nards and ball sack were teetering on the edge.... but I say that was still a win....

Challenge complete....on the last day of the season you are hereby crowned King of the snow shuttle....do it right man and go with grace!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm giving the snow shuttle a viking burial then. I'll come to Utah with a brief stop in Nevada to get the fireworks we'll need for this occasion, then we'll document it for my site.


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

That will be epic.....let's just hope I don't die in it before then!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

CaptTenielle said:


> That will be epic.....let's just hope I don't die in it before then!


Better not this thing is going down like you on prom night!

Also what's up with this dudes picture? I thought the internet was over the myspace check out my abs angles and shit. Should I toss up a picture of me after I had my spleen removed with the staples still in my stomach or something just so I can scream I'm tough at people?


----------



## von (Aug 8, 2009)

CaptTenielle said:


> How bout bake, then wake..... then wake n bake
> 
> Ahhhhh fuck that one should have been in the one-liners section...it was good...


me like the sound of that


----------



## von (Aug 8, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Holy capslocks of destruction Batman!.
> people that threaten violence on the internet are generally those that have a penis that would make a Vienna Sausage look like a 12 foot dildo called Ramboner.


not rofl but twitching on the floor from excessive laughter :laugh:


----------



## von (Aug 8, 2009)

fuck i give up i dont know how to quote hahah


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

von said:


> BurtonAvenger said:
> 
> 
> > Holy capslocks of destruction Batman!.
> ...


You forgot the little / in the last quote brackets it should look like this [ /quote ]


----------



## von (Aug 8, 2009)

there ya go thanks BA !


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

I was just hoping BA would tell him to drink the bleach. For some reason that is one of my favorite things he has ever said to anybody.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

snowvols said:


> I was just hoping BA would tell him to drink the bleach. For some reason that is one of my favorite things he has ever said to anybody.


While that is one of my more classic lines I reserve that one for Spuggy who I believe finally did drink the bleach as I haven't seen her around Summit County in probably 8 months.


----------

